# Buffalo Springfield reunion



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Betcha didn't see that one comin' :rockon2:

Buffalo Springfield Reunite After More Than 40 Years : All Songs Considered Blog : NPR



> Buffalo Springfield Reunite After More Than 40 Years
> 
> September 15, 2010
> by Sarah Ventre
> ...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

never would have expected that. wow.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be cool.
Furay did some interesting solo stuff over the years--his music didn't get as much attention as the others, perhaps--but it would be cool if they wrote some new songs too.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I want the Poco reunion.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Poco is still going, if you think of Rusty Young and Paul Cotton as Poco

[youtube]GsfgWcVbwXo[/youtube]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmmm, I did not know that.

Do we think of Young, Stills and Furay as the Buffalo Springfield?


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Hmmm, I did not know that.
> 
> Do we think of Young, Stills and Furay as the Buffalo Springfield?


They were the original front line, wrote nearly all the songs and played all the guitars and keys. Dewey Martin and Bruce Palmer played drums and bass. Jim Messina, producer, was added to the band when Bruce Palmer got busted and shipped back to Canada.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

What happened to Palmer? Did he die? I remember Young loved him and took him on the Trans tour, but Palmer's drug habit was a major problem.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This may not be to everybody's tastes, but I love the way his vocals and guitar mesh on this--sounds sweet, and it's not the usual style of music I listen to. But it's one of the things Richie has done since Buffalo Springfield & Poco.
[video=youtube;pzd9tGvJIgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzd9tGvJIgE&feature=related[/video]
And here's a bit of a story on Buffalo Springfield-for those who may need this info-
[video=youtube;XLw4lrEYXqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLw4lrEYXqU[/video]


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

this is bound to be a short-lived reunion, if it doesn't get cancelled.
Young tends to revisit past collaborations from time to time, but then finds some other new project that seems to grab his interest more. 

i wonder how much longer it will be before EVERY band that ever played in the 60s and 70s has completed at least one REUNION tour?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

six-string said:


> i wonder how much longer it will be before EVERY band that ever played in the 60s and 70s has completed at least one REUNION tour?


Shouldn't be too much longer. It seems that everytime I look up a one hit wonder band from the 60s or 70s it turns out that the band has reunited and is currently working the casino circuit.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One of the main people in the fabulous Montreal 60's neo-punk band The Haunted ("1, 2, 5" is right up there alongside "Louie Louie" if you're from Montreal), lives nearby in Stittsville. I wonder if they've ever done a reunion. Hell, I think a tour of a half dozen great 60's neo-punk/psychedelic bands would be great. I think there'd be folks who'd be willing to pay to see The Haunted, The Ugly Ducklings, The Mandala, and a couple of pthers.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

six-string said:


> this is bound to be a short-lived reunion, if it doesn't get cancelled.


 My read on it, was that this was a one shot for the Bridge concert.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I wonder what the set list will be?


----------

